# Copper cutter



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bought this at a small hardware store the old man told me they were from the 1970s and made by a local salesman. They clamp on the pipe and you work them back and forth to cut. Like pliers. They use rigid blades so I will always have blades.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

They cut 3/4,1/2,3/8,1/4.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like they crack walnuts to LOL


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Then does it reround the end of the pipe?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

If the inventor was really smart he would have had something sand the pipe at the same time


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting, have you used them?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are the holes for flaring?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Should be for re-rounding. 

Interesting tool...post up how they work, please.

Never seen anything like them before.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The holes are for re rounding if needed. The old fart at the store said the salesman tried to sell them as being the next big tool . The salesman also was turned down by all major tool makers. The truth is they are hard to squeeze and Cut at the same time. I will post tomorrow some pics or video in action.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

They are AWESOME!!!

They are called Quad-Cutters. They have not been around since the 70's. My wife's cousin's ex-husband invented them. He was a plumber and continued to work as a plumber until the day he died. I can still buy them new here. I know a couple of guys that buy them for 36 bucks here and take them to out of state jobs and sell them for 100

They are tailor made for working soft copper on rough-ins, but the are pretty handy for tight work, such as cutting out manifolds for repair. I have a couple pair on my van. In my opinion they are a must have for any plumber.

They do take some getting use to and they break cutter wheels pretty easy, but I think they are worth it.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

4 wheel, 1/4 turn cutters. What's not to like?!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I should reinvent them with a spring in the handle! Looks cool


----------

